# Tri-County Bass Club



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

First tourney this Sunday at Mogodore Rt43 ramp. We will consider a couple more teams for our 2012 season. Please post reply or call Dennis at 419-681-8000 or Jeff at 440-725-5278. GOOD LUCK ON THE WATER IN 2012!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Mogadore Results-1st Team Conkle 14.33 2nd Team Wykle 12.79 with 5.61 big bass 3rd Team Nagy 12.46 4th Team Oney 9.38 with 2nd big bass 5.27 Great Job for our opening event with 14 teams. See you in 2 weeks at LaDue.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Tri-County Bass Club LaDue 4/29/12 results: 1st Team Costanzo *25.25 LBS with 5.94 big bass* 2nd Team Wykle *21.84 LBS with 5.35 2nd big bass* 3rd Team Oney *19.35 LBS* *WOW!!*Great Job.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

wow great weights!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Holy "Mother"!!!!! Nice!!! - pics???


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

That was the most amazing bag of bass I have ever seen! Hope we get the pics posted.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Pictures from our big day at LaDue.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Mother is alive and WELL! Clones ! 15 of em! Very spectacular !


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Members, 7:00 start this Sunday. $10 each 50/50 raffle tickets now available to sell to pay for "Fish Alive" club strategy, winner drawn at 7/1 Black River Tournament. THANKS! Good Luck Sunday! How bout a 25# repeat, doubt it!


----------

